# Strada Front Bumper



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

Strada USA becomes the first company to develop a front bumper for the Nissan Altima with sport enthusiasts in mind. Keeping the design simple with subtle sculpting and setting it off with sharp lines makes this bumper a truely stunning package!

For more information contact:

[email protected]

or Online Customer service: 

AOL IM -- Team Strada

www.body-kit.com


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

StradaUSA said:


> Strada USA becomes the first company to develop a front bumper for the Nissan Altima with sport enthusiasts in mind. Keeping the design simple with subtle sculpting and setting it off with sharp lines makes this bumper a truely stunning package!
> 
> For more information contact:
> 
> ...


a little too boxy, doesn't flow with the roundness of the body


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind-of reminds me of a Honda with a body-kit other then that i like it.


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

This front is a superior design, grille lines were taken inward to form the intercooler inlet.. And the bottom is specifically constructed for durability being tapered down and at angle for high impact resistance..

This is a picture of the front by itself.. With No Fog Attachments..


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I like the bumper in the second pic, not too shabby


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

That sencond pic is MUCH nicer! Pretty Hot! My only gripe now is the way it flares out on the bottom back by the tire. it is to over the top. If you cut down on how much it flares it will be so much cleaner and probably be the best bumper replacement out there.


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

**my'02altima** said:


> That sencond pic is MUCH nicer! Pretty Hot! My only gripe now is the way it flares out on the bottom back by the tire. it is to over the top. If you cut down on how much it flares it will be so much cleaner and probably be the best bumper replacement out there.


I think sir that is just the angle of the picture.. because the entire bottom of the bumper comes out and it creates that effect.. so you are looking down on it from an angle..


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wonder what it would looke like with grill mesh in those holes? Nice job.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

StradaUSA said:


> I think sir that is just the angle of the picture.. because the entire bottom of the bumper comes out and it creates that effect.. so you are looking down on it from an angle..


This is what I am talking about

















It is not that big of a difference, but I think it is enough to make it a lot cleaner. This is JMO.


----------



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

*I agree*



**my'02altima** said:


> This is what I am talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly the problem I was having with the looks of the bumper (plus the foglight inserts). If they made that change I would order one now.


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

Here is another pic from the side.. In this picture you can better note that the side flare is in fact a gradual rise. It is one of the finer design attributes that allows for a high impact resistance.. As well as better enabling a person to navigate over speed bumps etc. this is due in part because of the angle of the lip.. Alot of design expertise has went into its development.. the bumper sits around 5 inches *ALL* around.. on 2 inch lowered springs.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

StradaUSA said:


> Here is another pic from the side.. In this picture you can better note that the side flare is in fact a gradual rise. It is one of the finer design attributes that allows for a high impact resistance.. As well as better enabling a person to navigate over speed bumps etc. this is due in part because of the angle of the lip.. Alot of design expertise has went into its development.. the bumper sits around 5 inches *ALL* around.. on 2 inch lowered springs.



see thats one of the things i dont like abotu it, i dont like how its angled down twards the wheel. IMO it would look better if it was flat


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

did a little photoshopping last night, front of the bumper was extended a bit to add more of a curve to it, the bottom lip was flattened and added a vent to the side of it, then added sills and rear from a veilside kit for a 97 lexus gs300


----------



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

That Looks Sweet!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I am not trying to be difficult here, I am jus stating my opinion, I love the bumper except for the flare. I did a chop of the side shot with out it flaring and IMO it still works out to be much cleaner. After my recent fender bender I am in need of a front bumper and I think this is a good time to go aftermarket and the only thing stopping me from buying you bumper is that flare. I know you can't please everyone all the time, but I think I am not alone here. Plus all of your clearance is the same.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> I am not trying to be difficult here, I am jus stating my opinion, I love the bumper except for the flare. I did a chop of the side shot with out it flaring and IMO it still works out to be much cleaner. know you can't please everyone all the time, but I think I am not alone here. Plus all of your clearance is the same.



EXACTLY, hal thats how i felt on it


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

StradaUSA said:


>


Also You said the flares have practicle use, but it also looks like you where trying to match the design with the Stillen(?) side sills. I for one won't have this bumper on with the Stillen side sills, I like my OEM ones. and think it will match better with the OEM ones without the flare. Again don't take this as critism, you guys did a great job.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Personally I like Strada's version better (even tho Im not a Alty owner), I think the front bumper just needs to be pulled up a lil so it matches the side skirts like this:


----------

